# Pelvic Washing - Attempting to code



## PennyG (Aug 27, 2015)

Attempting to code a Total Abdominal Hysterectomy, Bilateral Salpingo-oophorectomy and Open Pelvic Washing.  Looked Washing up and was sent to Irrigation.  Under Irrigation, there is no open approach option.  Any suggestions on how to code this?


----------

